# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  دفتر الذكريات ..

## نبض قلب

»°•[ دفتـ ـ ـ ـر الذكـ ـ ـ ـريات]•°« 



 

 


كل منا لديهـ دفتر لذكريات يحتفظ بهـ..
يدون فيهـ ما يحملهـ لهـ القدر من أمور..
لا يخلوا هذا الدفتر من الذكريات السعيدهـ أو حتى الحزينهـ.. 

وأصعب ما يدونهـ القلم في هذا الدفتر .. هي الذكريات الحزينهـ

.. 



 

كل منا يحاول أن يكون دفترهـ نظيف من الأحزان..

يحاول أن يجعلهـ دفتر ذكريات سعيدهـ..
ولكن هذا من المحال








!! 


 

كل منا يصادف أمور تجعل منهـ حزين..

يحاول أن يتناساها ولا يدونها في الدفتر.. حتى لا تشوههـ..
ولكن يأبى القلم إلا أن يدونها ويكتبها..
وهذي فضفضهـ حتى يرتاح القلب من الهموم..
فينزف القلم نيابتاًعن 








القلب 

 

بداخل صفحات هذا الدفتر أمور نحاول أن نخفيها عن الجميع..

لا يعلمها سوى القلب المسكين المليء بالهموم والأحزان..
صفحات قد يصعب علينا أن نطويها..
أو بالأحرى تأبى أن تذهب مع الصفحات المنسيهـ .. التي دفنها الزمن..
نحاول جاهدين نسيانها 








.. 


 

أمور كتبناها في الدفتر.. نعم..!

ولكن..
لا يعني هذا أننا أزلناها من الذاكرهـ ..
فهي محفورهـ في القلب 








.. 

 

بأول صفحات هذا الدفتر رمست برواز..

رسمت بداخلهـ الأشخاص الذين قابلتهم في حياتي..
لا أعني برسم كل شخص!!
بل رسم الأشخاص الذين تركوا بصمهـ في قلبي..
منهم من كانوا شفاء لقلبي ..
فهم استطاعوا أن يرسموا البسمهـ في وجهي..
ولكن داوم الحال من 








المحال.!! 


 

أصبحوا اليوم سبب لأحزان قلبي المسكين..

نسيّ قلبي درب السعادهـ ..
بسببهم قلبي غارق في الأحزان..








 

حاول أن امسحهم من البرواز.. بممحاة قلمي..

ولكن دون جدوى..
فهناك أثر باقي .. لم أستطع أن أزالتهـ..
رسمت فوقهم حتى اخفي الأثر..
ولكن تشوهـ البرواز..
وزادت آثار المسح..





 


عرفت بالنهايهـ.. 





انهـ ليس من السهل أن تمسح ذكرياتك..

فهناك أثر يبقى..

ومهما طال الزمن .. فالأثر باقي ولن يزول..






 

لذلك يجب علينا أن نحذر من ما ندونهـ أو حتى نرسمهـ في هذا الدفتر..

حتى لا يصبح بالنهايهـ مرجع 








لأحزانك.. 


 
تحياتى القلبيه لكم

بالصحه والعافيه
ورسم ابتسامه
فى دفتر ذكرياتك
قبل سقوط الدمعه








منقول للأمآنه ..
تقبلوا مني أرق التحاايااا 

نبوض

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*سيبقى دفتري .. مُبروزاً بصور كل من فيه...*
*مختوماً...بحبر مواقفنا وأحداثنا معاً...* 
*غاليتي نبوضة...*
*موضوعكِ هذا لامس جدران قلبي...*
*ومن ثم أثر في الأعماق..*

*رائع جداً...*
*يعطيك العافية حبابة..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

سيبقى دفتري ...
محتفظا بكل مادونته فيه من سواء من فرح او حزن 
 غاااليتي نبض القلووووب 
طرح راااائع يعطيك العااافيه 
تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي 
ننتظر بشوووق الى جديدك يالغلا
لكِ بااقااات من الزهوور لقلبك الطاهر 
تقبلي تحيااتــــــي ومــودتـــي

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
موضوع رائع قد لامس وجداني 
سيبقى دفتري متنفساً لأيامي
وسيضم أجمل أحلامي وأحزاني
مودتي وتحياتي لكِ

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع


والله يعطيك العافيه 


تحياتي

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلمووووووو غاليتي على النقل الرائع والموفق

لا عدمنا جديدك المميز

تحياتي

----------


## نبض قلب

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *سيبقى دفتري .. مُبروزاً بصور كل من فيه...*
> *مختوماً...بحبر مواقفنا وأحداثنا معاً...* 
> *غاليتي نبوضة...*
> *موضوعكِ هذا لامس جدران قلبي...*
> *ومن ثم أثر في الأعماق..* 
> *رائع جداً...*
> ...



 عزيزتي وحبيبه قلبي دموعه الغاليه ..

كلماتك ِ دائما تُطبع على قلبي وليس فقط على صفحتي ..
جعل الله ذكرياتك ِ كلها فرح بفرح بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

دمتى لمحبيك ِ وداموا محبيك ِ لك ِ إن شاء الله ..

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> سيبقى دفتري ...
> 
> محتفظا بكل مادونته فيه من سواء من فرح او حزن 
> غاااليتي نبض القلووووب 
> طرح راااائع يعطيك العااافيه 
> تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي 
> ننتظر بشوووق الى جديدك يالغلا
> لكِ بااقااات من الزهوور لقلبك الطاهر 
> 
> تقبلي تحيااتــــــي ومــودتـــي



غاليتي فرح ..

سلمت ِ على الرد الرائع وجعل الله دفترك ِ مملوء بالذكريات الجميله إن شاء الله ..

دمتي غاليتي .. نورتي الصفحه يالغلا ماقصرتي 

يعطيش العافيه 

نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
> يعافيش يالغلا ..
> موضوع رائع قد لامس وجداني 
> سيبقى دفتري متنفساً لأيامي
> وسيضم أجمل أحلامي وأحزاني
> مودتي وتحياتي لكِ



تواجدك ِ الأروع هنا بين متصفحي فقد أنرتي صفحاتي بنور تواجدك ِ ..

سلمت الأنامل الراقيه على مثل هذا الرد ..

لك ِ مني أرق التحايا ..
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> يسلمو على الطرح الرائع
> 
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



تسلمي ساريه على الرد ..

كل التحايا لك ِ 
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> يسلمووووووو غاليتي على النقل الرائع والموفق
> 
> لا عدمنا جديدك المميز
> 
> تحياتي



تسلمي يالغلا على التواجد الجميل بين صفحاتي ..

نورتينا 
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## أمينه

نعم سيظل دفتر مذكراتي هو متنفسي الوحيد
هو من يستطيع أن يقبل كل ما يجول في مشاعري من ألم وحزن أو فرح وسعاده
ربما يوجد لدينا أصدقاء ومقربين منا كما أنفسنا لكن سيظل هناك كلمات لا نستيطيع البوح بها إلى كل من
وسيظل كاتم الأسرار ذلك الجماد هو وصديقه الوفي القلم من يستطيعان تحمل كل تحمله النفس من هموم وأحزان
وأفراح ... و سيظل كما المرجع لدينا نتصفحه يوما بعد يوم نضحك من كلمات ونبكي من كلمات ونستفيد من بعض الأخطاء التي مرت في حياتنا ونتفادها في المستقبل . 

تمياتي للجميع بدفتر مملوء بالحب والأفراح بعيداعن الهموم والأحزان  


موضوع رائع ونقل ممتاز أختي * نبض قلب *  



تقبلي تحياتي  
هذه أنا  



أمينه

----------


## نبض قلب

... عزيزتي أمينه كلمات باتت في القلب ...

... جميل جدا ًماخطته يداك ِ هاهنا ...

لاحرمنا الله روعه تواصلكم 

دمتي غاليتي 
نبوضه

----------


## رنيم الحب

~  دفتر الذكـرياااااات ~
كم هو راائع أن يكون لدي دفتر ذكريااات لكي أدون فيه مشاعري وأحاسيسي 
التي أعجـــز أن القى الشخص الملائم لهـا 
لكنـي الى الآن لم أمتلك هـذا الدفتر .. لعلي في القريب سأنفذ تلك الفكرة 
فهـي رائعة .. لكنها قد تكون مؤلمة اذا فارقنا أحد شخصات هذا الدفتر
عندهـا سيكون صعب علينا مراجعة مادوناه وتذكر أجمل ايام عمرنا التي قضيناها 
من الآن عنــــــدي حمااس كبير لأن يكون لي دفتر خـاص,, ربما أدون فيه الأحداث المهمة والتي لها تأثير كبير في نفسي

غــــاليتي .. 
** نبـــــــوضة ** 
شيء جميييييل أن تمتلكي هذا الدفتر 
والأجمل من ذلك أن تكون صفحاته مشرقة وسعيدة 
وأمنيتي للجميع بدفتر ذكريات يحمل حروفـآآ وردية 
ولك عميــق شكري على طرحك المتميز 
ولاتحـرمينا من جديدك 
تحيـاااتي القلبية الممزوجة بالود ..
.×.رنيــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## طفلة

نقشتي على صفحتك كلمات جميلة لامست مشاعرنا المدفونه داخل قلوبنا.
مشاركة جدا رائعة وناجحة.
بارك الله فيك. والى الامام اختي العزيزة.

----------


## نبض قلب

> ~ دفتر الذكـرياااااات ~
> 
> كم هو راائع أن يكون لدي دفتر ذكريااات لكي أدون فيه مشاعري وأحاسيسي 
> التي أعجـــز أن القى الشخص الملائم لهـا 
> لكنـي الى الآن لم أمتلك هـذا الدفتر .. لعلي في القريب سأنفذ تلك الفكرة 
> فهـي رائعة .. لكنها قد تكون مؤلمة اذا فارقنا أحد شخصات هذا الدفتر
> عندهـا سيكون صعب علينا مراجعة مادوناه وتذكر أجمل ايام عمرنا التي قضيناها 
> من الآن عنــــــدي حمااس كبير لأن يكون لي دفتر خـاص,, ربما أدون فيه الأحداث المهمة والتي لها تأثير كبير في نفسي 
> غــــاليتي .. 
> ...



 
 عزيزتي .×.رنيــ الحب ـم.×. ..
كلماتك ِجميله اخيه جعل الله دفترك ِمملوء بالذكريات الجميله 

وأبعد الله عنك ِكل ذكرى حزينه بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

سلمت الأنامل الراقيه على مثل هذا الرد المفرح ..

حفظك ِ الله لمحبيك ِوحفظ محبيك ِلك ِ ..

يعطيش العافيه يارب

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> نقشتي على صفحتك كلمات جميلة لامست مشاعرنا المدفونه داخل قلوبنا.
> مشاركة جدا رائعة وناجحة.
> بارك الله فيك. والى الامام اختي العزيزة.



سلمت يداك على ماخطيتيه هنا في صفحتي ..

كل الشكر لك ِ أخيه على الرد الجميل ..

تحياتي لك ِ 
نبوضه

----------

